# I Need The Appropriate Usb Drivers



## antonisa (Dec 11, 2006)

Now , I am using windows 2000 PRO and I have just run driverguide tookit 2.0. because I need a driver or drivers (some software) because a USB is missing from my WINDOWS 2000 PRO. 
The driverguide toolkit results are:

*FIRST

Hardware ID Derived Info 
Device id: USB\Vid_046d&Pid_08ad&Rev_0100&Mi_00 
Bus: USB 
Vendor: Logitech 
Device: i740 PCI 


SECOND

Windows Supplied Info 
OS: Windows 2000 
Provider: UNKNOWN 
Class: USB 
Manufacturer: Microsoft 


Hardware ID Derived Info 
Device id: USB\UNKNOWN 
Bus: n/a 
Vendor: n/a 
Device: n/a *


I cannot use my USB drivers because my printer does not work and even my logitech webcam is not working!


Thanks a lot!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/819332


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

USB drivers are a part of that OS from memory so you shouldn't need separate drivers just for the ports, but anything connecting to them may well require a driver, but you should have a disk supplied with that item already.

For starters click on Start - Control Panel - then double click on System and select the Hardware tab (if not already on it), then click on Device Manager and see if there are any exclamation marks next to anything, if there are not then everything is installed properly, if you do see some then report back with what it is thats marked giving what it tells you it is (right click on it and select properties to see if needed).

Now if everything is installed OK I suggest going into the bios and make sure that all USB components listed there are enabled, then save and exit taking care not to change anything else while in there, you normally access the bios by tapping the del key, but some systems require other methods, F2 is also common, but if you watch your screen while booting it will tell you what key to press to access your start up, hope this helps.


----------



## antonisa (Dec 11, 2006)

*Still have a problem!*

Dear Sir,


I Need The Appropriate Usb Drivers!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Now , I am using Windows 2000 PRO and I have just run Driverguide Tookit 2.0 (software) because I need a driver or drivers (some software) because a USB driver not working because is missing from my Windows 2000 PRO. 

The driverguide toolkit results are:
FIRST
Hardware ID Derived Info 
Device id: USB\Vid_046d&Pid_08ad&Rev_0100&Mi_00 
Bus: USB 
Vendor: Logitech 
Device: i740 PCI 

SECOND
Windows Supplied Info 
OS: Windows 2000 
Provider: UNKNOWN 
Class: USB 
Manufacturer: Microsoft 

Hardware ID Derived Info 
Device id: USB\UNKNOWN 
Bus: n/a 
Vendor: n/a 
Device: n/a 

I cannot use my USB drivers to print on my HP Deskjet 3550, or while I was running SKYPE my Logitech Webcam does not work because I think something (driver) is missing ?

I would like to point out that when I open DEVICE MANAGER in order to check if there is something missing, on the left hand side next to OTHER DEVICES, there is a yellow ? quenstion mark and as well as I push to open + plus sign next to Other Devices, and another yellow ? quenstion mark appears next to the Composite USB Device under the Other Devices Sub menu. 

Then when I double click Composite USB Device the following Driver Status showing that:

The drivers for this device are not installed. (Code 28)
To reinstall the drivers for this device, click Reinstall Driver.

I CANNOT FIND THE PROPER USB DRIVER

Thanks a lot!

















8210GUY said:


> USB drivers are a part of that OS from memory so you shouldn't need separate drivers just for the ports, but anything connecting to them may well require a driver, but you should have a disk supplied with that item already.
> 
> For starters click on Start - Control Panel - then double click on System and select the Hardware tab (if not already on it), then click on Device Manager and see if there are any exclamation marks next to anything, if there are not then everything is installed properly, if you do see some then report back with what it is thats marked giving what it tells you it is (right click on it and select properties to see if needed).
> 
> Now if everything is installed OK I suggest going into the bios and make sure that all USB components listed there are enabled, then save and exit taking care not to change anything else while in there, you normally access the bios by tapping the del key, but some systems require other methods, F2 is also common, but if you watch your screen while booting it will tell you what key to press to access your start up, hope this helps.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the i740 is a very very old intel video card
your camera may be usb plugged in but it is the camera driver it is looking for
use this to see what the other is
http://www.techsupportforum.com/har...3-identify-unknown-device-device-manager.html
then go to the manufacturers for the drivers not for usb


----------

